# Bottle opener dimensions?



## thewishman (Apr 15, 2016)

Looking at adding bottle openers to my offerings. Can anyone tell me what the diameter of the base is? Not the hole that needs to be drilled, the part that caps the hole.

Thanks in advance for the info!

Berea?

PSI?


----------



## Edgar (Apr 15, 2016)

I have one out in my shop - I'll measure it later this afternoon when I get a chance to go out there if you don't get an answer before then. I believe it's a PSI kit - I got it from Woodturningz.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 15, 2016)

I buy my bottle stoppers from an outfit in Seattle... EZPots... I think the top plate is 1 inch diameter...


----------



## JimB (Apr 15, 2016)

TellicoTurning said:


> I buy my bottle stoppers from an outfit in Seattle... EZPots... I think the top plate is 1 inch diameter...



He's asking about bottle openers, not bottle stoppers.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 15, 2016)

Apparently it is a nominal 3/4"'dia. I only have one on hand right now, but I measured it to be 0.77" on the inch scale & 19.55 on the mm scale. This is the PSI PKBOTTCH kit.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks, Edgar!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 15, 2016)

JimB said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> > I buy my bottle stoppers from an outfit in Seattle... EZPots... I think the top plate is 1 inch diameter...
> ...



Guess I need to practice my reading -- again.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Apr 16, 2016)

I buy my openers from Rockler. A little more expensive than some of the others but I like the look and feel of them. They are 1" in diameter at the opener end...






http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=147536&stc=1&d=1460815883


----------



## gimpy (Apr 16, 2016)

BeraHardWoods have them on sale for $4.75


----------

